# what color r my frillbacks?



## silkiechick (Nov 8, 2008)

would love to know what color my frills r and any info u can give me on the colors they should throw.
thanks!!
silkie









alexandrite- female









topaz her mate









malacite- left and his mate onyx right









and this is cocoa and pebbles a younger pair who r just starting calls but haven't become mated pairs yet.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Alexandrite is a brown bar
Topaz appears to be silver, which is dilute blue.
Malacite looks a lot like almond.
Onyx is black.
Coco and Pebbles look recessive red.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

With the first pair, you'll get all blue children, and the boys will carry the brown gene. IF the male is dilute like I think he is (just going by what I think is the flight feathers in the picture), then all the sons will be blue, and carrying dilute. All the daughters will be silver like him.

If the male in the second pair is almond, half the kids will be almond, half will be normal colored. If the black bird is homozygous, meaning it's got two genes for it, then all the children will be spread (so you'll get half spread almond and half black). Heterozygous birds will produce about half spread and half regular babies.

I'm not sure if that was completely right, but if it's not, we've got some more genetics people here who can help


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

malacite looks like a gizzle to me.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

People are always trying to introduce new colorations into different breeds, so I wouldn't be surprised to see an almond frillback. I don't see splash causing a bird to look like that.
The red birds are definitely red (recessive red). My only other guess would be a dark colored t-pattern ash-red, but I don't believe that's it. It's hard to tell with the feathers all curled up like that. Mealy is red bar, unless in frillbacks that's yet another thing, which I don't see it being either.

I noticed on that site it said "Silver (Brown) Grizzle". Is that what they call brown in frillbacks?

And if you notice at the edge of Topaz's picture, I THINK that's its flights showing. If so, usually dilute birds have that color flights, versus the normal blue bar.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*MALACITE is Almond and you should NEVER mate two ALMONDS the male young from that kind of mating will be a sickly type bird if it even hatches. The mate pictured here looks to me to have some bronzing there for I believe he is a DE ROY and that is a good mating and will produce more AlMONDS.One other thing about Almonds is as they get older they keep getting darker in color and are realy not showable because they loose the almond look. I would keep the matings of these birds just as you already have them*GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Argh, even more different names to keep up with  Except this time those names are actual names of other colors.

So mealy in frillbacks is genetically...what? Do you know? Definitely not the ash-red bars most racers call mealy. It's hard to tell from that picture, but it looks like it's got indigo in it?

Now I really want a pair of frillbacks. They're so pretty!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love that red grizzle in the third pic....look at those curls!


----------



## silkiechick (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry i didn't get to answer sooner it has hit -7 here with everything freezeing. it has been a long last few days trying to protect the poultry flock and keep warm so bare with me. thanks for all the replies. i'll answer the email back to whoever sent it as soon as i can. i'll try to answer the rest of ya here.

i got them from a lady in tx and i had them shipped in about oct-nov. when i got them i was told i had dun bar, solid blue, almond, black and red/white. i wanted to know what actual colors they were because the breeder didn't seam to know much about anything and i wanted to study the colorations to know who to pair up. 

onyx and malachite had a baby squeaker. they were to big for the eggs and got stuck. i helped hatch one who internal pipped and she made it but the baby i was to sick at the time to help died internal pip while i was down with the flu. squeaker is getting big was born the 29th looks like it is black/gray? blue mabe?

squeaker at hatch-









squeaker about 2-3 days ago


----------



## silkiechick (Nov 8, 2008)

thank u for the warm welcome and all of u trying to help me i really appreciate it. someone asked for more pics and i have some i can add see if that helps any too.









i think this is pebbles, hard to tell less they r side by side,lol.









cocoa

brb gotta find the other pics and i don't know anyone else in pa who raises pigeons so i'm excited to hear there is someone else here who does.


----------



## silkiechick (Nov 8, 2008)

these r pics from the breeder don't know if it will show more what u r wanting to see, still have more pics if it doesn't show what ya need to figure it out for color.









lexi and topaz









mali and onyx, oh someone on another board saw me post pics of mali they told me he was a qualmond. in chickens(forgive my compairison, i'm a liceanced poultry tech so i know poultry better,lol) mali's color is closest to splash but he has emerald green and black flecking.









cocoa









pebbles

sorry i'm doing these in a few posts but my dsl keeps freezeing my comp on me. LOVE the pics u posted some of those colors i have never seen, they r beautiful!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Now that I can see the flights on topaz, I can say he is a blue bar.
I did first think Mali may be qualmond, but typically from what I've seen, qualmonds don't have that much flecking. Chicken and pigeon colors are quite a bit different 
The last two red ones are recessive red from what I can tell. But like FBirdie said, when showing there are standards for these colors. Just because they are recessive red, doesn't mean they are show quality for that color category.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Actually I do not have an answer for that question. I have an Ash Red cock and a Yellow hen who have produced three mealeys for me to date. The first one that hatched I had no idea what color it was so I took it to a show to ask the people there. The judge is very knowledgable there and told me that the bird was a mealey. Prior to that I had never seen a mealey Frillback. It's color is slightly different now, it is less "gray." The head and bars are both a red color, while the tale is an ashy gray. I am told that the cocks will have large black specks of color on the tail feathers, which makes sexing them a breeze. Here is a photo of a whole class of mealey Frillbacks. They do not belong to me. The two non-mealey birds (blue grizzle and blue bar saddle) on the right are mine, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I see now. The two "mealey" birds in the middle (right?) look to me like ash-red indigos  This causes the red on the head, neck, and bars to be deeper, and the overal ash color to be darker as well. Because they are still ash-red, the black flecking still applies to them. Only cocks can have black flecks because that indicates they are carriers of blue. Hens can't carry blue. Hens CAN have flecks however, but if they do, they'll be red flecks. Red flecks or the lack of flecks in either sex indicates they are pure/homozygous ash-red. Pretty birds


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

topaz her mate looks like a blue bar too me


----------



## silkiechick (Nov 8, 2008)

an update- onyx and mali's baby is different than both of them,lol. he is mostly filled in now and fully feathered and getting so big!! he is about half the size of mom already, looks to be gray with black bar or black primaries is what i'm thinking. we named it anubus since my kid's love the mummy movies, lol. i will take updated pics of anubus later he now has no pins or down and has some frills already. his mom and dad just laid the second egg in another nest. last ones were not fertile i believe due to anubus interupting. i hope these ones r fertile i'm excited to see what they hatch next time, i'm hopeing they throw an almond at some point.

anubus was born on the 29th so is now just over a mth old when can i seperate from his parents? they still feed him, he can eat on own but is lazy with it he'd rather they feed him. i don't want him to disturb their breeding or new nest.

topaz and lexi r on their third nest the first ones were not fertile but this time they have 2 fertile eggs. i forgot to mark when lexi laid them cuz she snuck them in on me but i recandled last night. the first egg is a dark blob with an air cell so i know it should be soon, i'm guessing by look of developement within about 4 days it should hatch. the second egg u could see was lighter but the embryo u could see swimming plain as day it was awesome and it had nice thick veining on it. hers will be speratic hatching since i didn't catch when she laid them quick enough and they decided to incubate first egg before they laid the second. i'm looking forward to seeing what their first babies will be also!!


----------



## silkiechick (Nov 8, 2008)

so sorry i have been sick so not been on, here is some pics. the big one is anubus who's mom is black and dad is almond, he is the one i wanted to know what color he is. 


















this is my newst squeaker from the blue bar and dun bar girl.









it is just starting to get pin feathers on it now that r light colored but not in enough to tell what they might be yet.


----------



## silkiechick (Nov 8, 2008)

yes, he does look blue bar but in person he is not blue he is gray with black barring. he looks totally different then the blue bar breeder from my other pair.


----------



## valik1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Can U Sell Me A Pair Of Frillbaks,or Do U Know Who Selles Them


----------

